# vesre



## diegoitalo

*Q*uerìa saber para Uds. cuànto està difundida y dònde esta costumbre, que, creo, deriva del lunfardo, que usamos en argentina.
algunos ejemplos:
FECA=cafè
NAMI=mina
NOVI=vino
TROESMA=maestro
GARCAR=cagar (perdòn si se ofenden por palabras vulgares).


----------



## MarX

Hola!

Tengo una preguntica sobre el vesre.

Que cambia el género de los substantivos en la forma de revés?

Por ejemplo:

un café ---> *un* feca o *una *feca?
Y cómo es la acentuación?
La palabra aguda "café" se pronuncia también como *fecá*?

el calor ---> *el *lorca o *la *lorca?

Espero que entiendan lo que pregunto.

Muchas gracias de antemano!

Saludos,


MarX


----------



## softouch_me

No se acentua nada, solo se habla
Hay mucha slangs en español por favor no te metas  en ese tema...


----------



## Eugin

softouch_me said:


> por favor no te metas en ese tema...


 
¿Se puede saber por qué no? 
Este es un foro sobre idiomas, donde los "slangs" están incluidos... 

No entiendo por qué no debería hablarse de ellos, como si fuera un tema tabú...


----------



## Argónida

"Jergas" o "argots", por favor. Estamos en el foro Sólo Español.

Y de acuerdo con el planteamiento de Eugin.


----------



## Namarne

Argónida said:


> Y de acuerdo con el planteamiento de Eugin.


Yo también,  pero, ¿alguien se anima a responder a la pregunta del pobre MarX?


----------



## skynat

Hola,
Nunca he escuchado a nadie hablando al vesre en ningún otro lugar del mundo, excepto en Argentina; no sé si los uruguayos, por su cercanía, llegaran a hacerlo.
  El genero de las palabras no cambia, un café sigue siendo “*un* feca”, un maestro es  “*un* troesma”, la calle es "*la* lleca".
  Sobre la acentuación, me imagino que por no ser lenguaje formal, no debe escribirse mucho, y si es así debería seguir las mismas reglas de acentuación del español.
  De los ejemplos que recuerdo (feca, lleca, novi, troesma),  todos se pronuncian con acento en la penúltima sílaba, pero como verán ninguno tiene más de 2.
  Espero ayude.
¡Saludos!


----------



## Camilo1964

Aquí en Venezuela algunas personas tienen la costumbre de hablar al "vesre". 

Yo creía que era bastante popular en el resto de América, dado que cuando niño veía los dibujos animados de Simbad El Marino y su archi enemigo era un tal _Colotordoc_ (Esto es: Doctor Loco al "vesre").  

Y tiene razón Skynat en que la mayoría de las palabras se pronuncian como graves (de hecho, pedí a una tía mía que suele hablar muchísimo de esa manera, que me dijera varias oraciones y la mayoría se acentúa en la penúltima sílaba). De igual manera, se conservan los géneros de la palabra original (la lleca, el feca). Cuando las palabras tienen tres sílabas o más, se suele trasponer sólo la última, como por ejemplo: _Te voy a cirde un tosecre_ (*te voy a decir un secreto*).

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## softouch_me

En Peru seusa mucho y por el que se tenga que hablar o no . no es mi interes .
Mi punto devista era en que él por ser dedonde es
se le haria un poco complicado el uso denuestra manera de hablar 
Espero que entiendan 
uds que escriben y hablan mi mismo idioma 
osea loco que te digo...
lo mismo ves??? 
entiendes??
funas o no??
A eso me refiero nadie que no sea peruano creo que sepa que dije en mi ultima??'


----------



## Argónida

Por favor, Softouch, intenta escribir lo más correctamente posible (usando signos de interrogación, puntuación adecuada, ortografía correcta...). Es una norma del foro y además muy importante precisamente para que las personas que vienen aquí a aprender español lo hagan de una manera adecuada.


----------



## aleCcowaN

El género no cambia. La sílaba tónica suele cambiar de posición, pero no necesariamente el acento:

un café = un feca
la calle = la lleca

Y una cosa más: yo me trato con toda clase de persona y normalmente nunca oigo un vesre salvo cuando alguien actúa a un personaje típico porteño de otros tiempos (por ejemplo, un taura) o quiere hacerse un poco el vulgar, y algunas personas a veces lo actúan delante de los extranjeros como diciendo "¿Ves? tenemos nuestra propia jerigonza" y cuando el extranjero se retira, el habla vuelve a la normalidad. El vesre es hoy un lenguaje porteño para turistas, y como el tango y Caminito, resulta tan auténtico como el centro de Brujas.


----------



## -Luciana-

hola Marx, me sumo al comentario de aleCcowaN

un café=un feca (pasaría a ser en la pronunciación como grave que, terminada en a, no lleva acento)
el calor=el lorca. Pero en verdad lo utilizamos como un lorca así: -chee hace un lorca bárbaro!! o –qué lorca que hace!!!
En general mantienen su artículo femenino o masculino.
Y también en general se dice _"que uno puede hablar al *vesre*"_ en ese contexto se usa la palabra.
Saludos!


----------



## floraffo2

aleCcowaN said:


> El género no cambia. La sílaba tónica suele cambiar de posición, pero no necesariamente el acento:
> 
> un café = un feca
> la calle = la lleca
> 
> Y una cosa más: yo me trato con toda clase de persona y normalmente nunca oigo un vesre salvo cuando alguien actúa a un personaje típico porteño de otros tiempos (por ejemplo, un taura) o quiere hacerse un poco el vulgar, y algunas personas a veces lo actúan delante de los extranjeros como diciendo "¿Ves? tenemos nuestra propia jerigonza" y cuando el extranjero se retira, el habla vuelve a la normalidad. El vesre es hoy un lenguaje porteño para turistas, y como el tango y Caminito, resulta tan auténtico como el centro de Brujas.


 

aleCcowaN, te hago una pregunta: cuando decimos "garca" = cagador a las personas que actuaron de una manera deshonesta con uno, no es hablar al vesre? Yo esa palabra la he oído mucho en la jerga diaria del argentino.
“Feca” = Café es otra que se usa bastante y no por eso uno esta en pose, o no?


----------



## WoLFgaNG22

Me parece que es algo más porteño el hablar al "vesre". Yo no vivo en Bs. As. sino en Córdoba, y durante muchos años viví en otra provincia al norte y realmente no se usa. Creo que, como dijo alguien más arriba, esta jerga se usaba antes, entre los tangueros por ejemplo. 
La única palabra que se me ocurre ahora de estas que SI uso es "lorca".


----------



## Sidjanga

softouch_me said:


> No se acentua nada, solo se habla
> [...]


Obviamente, al hablar se acentúan las palabras, aunque no gráficamente (se acentúa con la voz la sílaba acentuada , lo que es el acento prosódico).





skynat said:


> [...] no sé si los uruguayos, por su cercanía, llegaran a hacerlo.


Sí, existir y usar, existe y lo usan, aunque -como ya comentaron para la orilla de enfrente- hay que tener "suerte" para encontrárselo en el habla diaria (me lo encontré unas pocas veces en situaciones más bien poco "serias".

lleca/yeca (calle)
gomías (amigos)
rioba (barrio)


----------



## aleCcowaN

floraffo2 said:


> aleCcowaN, te hago una pregunta: cuando decimos "garca" = cagador a las personas que actuaron de una manera deshonesta con uno, no es hablar al vesre? Yo esa palabra la he oído mucho en la jerga diaria del argentino.
> “Feca” = Café es otra que se usa bastante y no por eso uno esta en pose, o no?


Si la ciudad de Buenos Aires cumple con la condición de estar plagada de personas "deshonestas" que buscan "nuestro mal" en todo día y a toda hora (o anegada de personas primitivas que creen que los demás los perjudican y que por eso hoy llueve) entonces sí podríamos decir "garca" todo el tiempo.

Casualmente "garca" no es un ejemplo de vesre, pues es una palabra noa -aunque la mayoría cree que es un eufemismo- por "cagador", una palabra "impronunciable" allá por 1930, 50 o 70 según las normas sociales y a la que reemplazó su vesre "gadorca" todavía usada por 1980 y como esta palabra no alcanzaba a proveer del eufemismo inofensivo, se la abrevió a "garca", una palabra del argot porteño que tiene como origen un vesre. 

Hay otras palabras del lunfardo o del argot actual que tienen como origen un vesre. Un ejemplo es "rati" por policía. La mayoría son palabras más bien prostibularias y patibularias, o vocablos ásperos apenas disimulados (chacón, japi).

Hay unos pocos vesres que están en uso general y esporádico, y generalmente se los utiliza en frases hechas o para darle color a las frases o añadirle un matiz generalmente de asombro, aumento, etc.

¡Pero que ofri! (Hace un frío bárbaro)
La yeca está dura (No se consigue trabajo, clientes, cualquier fuente de ingresos, o estos son a cambio de mucho esfuerzo)
Voy al rioba (voy a barrio donde me crié)
Somo' gomías o no somo' gomías (no te voy a traicionar)

De hecho, la sabiduría popular dice que quien usa la frase "somo' gomías o no somo' gomías" es "un garca de novela". Por lo tanto el vesre es un fenómeno antiguo, quizá fosilizado (no se crean vesres nuevos), acotado, puede dar un toque de color a veces, quien lo usa demasiado es tenido por vulgar, o es adolescente o de esa nueva etapa de la vida llamada odisea y que se inventó en Buenos Aires (como el dulce de leche, el colectivo y el bolígrafo, o sea, no).

Con lo que termino mi actuación de la pose del vesre para los turistas del habla y voy a pasar la gorra (se acepta también PayPal) si son tan amables de colaborar para que pueda seguir con ésta, mi vocación [la de rascarme las tarlipes, otra palabra noa pseudo-vesre]


----------



## susantash

Como bien dijo Sigianga acá en uruguay sí se suelen utilizar algunas palabras del "vesre". las que mencionó ella y además "garca". Creo que esta es la mas común. La frase "es un garca de novela" también es muy común acá. (aunque en situaciones MUY informales). 
Aunque debo decir que algunas palabras como "feca" o "la lleca" no recuerdo haberlas escuchado.


----------



## iwi

Estoy buscando a los argentinos que podrian aydarme con palabras del vesre en esta frase:

.... se calzaba el *breto *azul bien *cheronca *y *breli*....

Yo lo traduje asi:
.... se calzaba el *sobre *(o sobretodo?) azul bien *canchero *y *libre*....

pero no estoy segura de que la palabra 'sobre' signifique en este caso (o sea, si lo traduje bien)

Gracias 
Iwona


----------



## Rayines

No la conocía, pero aparece en Google:
*Breto*: Sobretodo / Ataúd.
La palabra es "sobretodo".


----------



## iwi

Bien, y que significa aqui? No entiendo la frase


----------



## Namarne

Un sobretodo es un abrigo: _se ponía el sobretodo (abrigo) azul..._ 
Por supuesto, _calzar _es para los zapatos, pero aquí se emplea para una prenda, a veces en lenguaje literario se dice. 
Lo siento, iwi, pero no puedo ayudarte con las otras palabras. (Y ésta porque la dijo Rayines.)


----------



## Rayines

iwi said:


> Bien, y que significa aqu*í*? No entiendo la frase


Lo que tú misma has dicho: "Se calzaba (ponía) un sobretodo azul bien canchero y libre".
"Canchero" es una palabra típica de la Argentina, creo, no te la sé explicar bien. En las personas, "hacerse el canchero" es "hacerse el vivo".
Ésta es la definición que da WR:

*canchero, ra *

adj. amer. Ducho y experto en determinada actividad.
Bueno, el sobretodo le daba un "aire canchero" .


----------



## diversa

quiere decir que: se ponía el "abrigo" azul.   No puede ser otra cosa que un "sobretodo= abrigo". ¿Es eso lo que no entendés?  Saludos.


----------



## iwi

Gracias
Ahora todo esta bien Pensaba en 'sobre todo' y por eso no no entendía;] 
No me fijé la diferencia entre '_sobretodo_' y '_sobre todo_'. Que lío. Pedón


----------



## cacarulo

Rayines said:


> No la conocía, pero aparece en Google:
> *Breto*: Sobretodo / Ataúd.
> La palabra es "sobretodo".


 
El ataúd es el sobretodo de madera.

Sobre palabra al vesre.
vesre-> revés.
zolciyonca-> calzoncillo
tomuer ->muerto
ortiba -> batidor
ñocorpi -> corpiño (o sea, sostén)
zabeca -> cabeza
garpar -> pagar (estas dos están en el Dicc. de la RAE)


----------



## Lord Delfos

aleCcowaN said:


> El género no cambia. La sílaba tónica suele cambiar de posición, pero no necesariamente el acento:
> 
> un café = un feca
> la calle = la lleca
> 
> Y una cosa más: yo me trato con toda clase de persona y normalmente nunca oigo un vesre salvo cuando alguien actúa a un personaje típico porteño de otros tiempos (por ejemplo, un taura) o quiere hacerse un poco el vulgar, y algunas personas a veces lo actúan delante de los extranjeros como diciendo "¿Ves? tenemos nuestra propia jerigonza" y cuando el extranjero se retira, el habla vuelve a la normalidad. El vesre es hoy un lenguaje porteño para turistas, y como el tango y Caminito, resulta tan auténtico como el centro de Brujas.



Bueno, no puedo estar más en desacuerdo con vos, aleCcowaN. Las personas que yo conozco y que hablan usando vesre (me incluyo) no son porteños y, probablemente, nunca vieron un extrajero (bueno, ver sí, pero hablar conuno no) en su vida.

Que pase lo que decís, de que se usa adelante de extrajeros, puede ser. Sin embargo creo que la mayoría la usa porque sí.

Con respecto a que no se crean nuevos... bueno, no estoy seguro, pero no creo que "sogán" (por ganzo: tonto o pene, según el caso) sea algo que dijera un guapo del 900. Creo que es algo más moderno ¿No?


----------



## beatrizg

Para mí era desconocida esta costumbre, hasta que encontré la palabra "torcán". Me tomó un tiempo descubrir que así llaman a los cantantes de tango.  Ya que supongo que a un cantante de cumbia villera o pop no le dirán torcán, ¿o me equivoco?


----------



## aleCcowaN

Lord Delfos said:


> Bueno, no puedo estar más en desacuerdo con vos, aleCcowaN. Las personas que yo conozco y que hablan usando vesre (me incluyo) no son porteños y, probablemente, nunca vieron un extrajero (bueno, ver sí, pero hablar conuno no) en su vida.
> 
> Que pase lo que decís, de que se usa adelante de extrajeros, puede ser. Sin embargo creo que la mayoría la usa porque sí.
> 
> Con respecto a que no se crean nuevos... bueno, no estoy seguro, pero no creo que "sogán" (por ganzo: tonto o pene, según el caso) sea algo que dijera un guapo del 900. Creo que es algo más moderno ¿No?


Cada quien se remite a su experiencia. En primer lugar existen dos temas diferentes, hablar "al vesre" y palabras que son "vesres" de otras. Hablar al vesre sigue reglas como el jeringozo, y cualquiera puede hacerlo en cualquier momento; "torcán" es un buen ejemplo de ello, como también podría ser "capantopor". Las palabras que tienen como origen un vesre suelen tener modificaciones que las hacen más pronunciables (zolcillonca) o son reemplazadas por formas emparentadas (gadorca, reemplazado por garca, conjugación de tercera persona del verbo garcar).

Insisto, *hablar* al vesre está en extinción, como lo demuestra la enorme mayoría de porteños que no los detectan (imagino que una muy pequeña porción de la población se daría cuenta instantáneamente de lo qué significa torcán; dicho sea de paso, José Castro, El Torcán, es un personaje de ficción). La mayoría de los últimos vesres *incorporados* al habla cotidiana (en 1965, por poner una fecha) son eufemismos: garca, zolcillonca, sogán, dolobu, chacón, etc. Corresponden a épocas en las que el discurso público no era tan liberal como en la actualidad, y se hicieron populares como palabras noa al proveer una alternativa a las palabras tabú que reemplazan, o para quitarle beligerancia a los insultos. Hoy día esos tabúes han caído y los eufemismos son innecesarios.

Hoy los vesres están incorporados al habla coloquial o pertenecen a jergas de subculturas (carcelaria, policial, etc.) El marco cultural que produjo el fenómeno del vesre (criollos pobres del Río de la Plata con vínculos a la cultura rural de la llanura pampeana, junto con una enorme cantidad de inmigrantes europeos pobres) ya no existe. Hoy en las barriadas pobres predominan otros grupos, y los lenguajes insulares se construyen de otra forma.


----------



## cacarulo

Comparto la idea de que en estos casos cada quien habla por su experiencia. Yo suelo usar varias palabras al vesre, y en un foro de internet en el que participo, cuyo público es fundamentalmente masculino, de diversas edades (20 a 60) y con niveles adquisitivos diversos, se usa a menudo el lunfardo, y dentro de este, el vesre. (¡Cómo me gusta la palabra dorima!).
Es cierto también que cada palabra tiene un posible vesre, o más de uno en el caso de las polisilábicas; pero también es claro que solo algunos vesres se han impuesto y son reconocibles y relativamente masivos.
En otro orden cosas, me pregunto si alguna vez se habló AL vesre. Y también si se habló en jeringoso más o menos seriamente y no como diversión.
Y si alguna vez se habló EN lunfardo. Yo no estuve en aquellos tiempos (como ninguno de nosotros), pero tiendo a creer, por lo que he le leído, que se hablaba CON lunfardo, es decir, empleando palabras lunfardas (más, menos, unas pocas, unas muchas) y, entre ellas, palabras al vesre.
Más o menos como ahora, creo.
Por lo demás, comparto la idea de que muchos vesres tienen una connotación eufemística; pero también, como dorima, bepi, jabru, jermu y otras, son usados, como el resto de las palabras lunfardas, para pintar lo que se dice con un color particular.


> El marco cultural que produjo el fenómeno del vesre (criollos pobres del Río de la Plata con vínculos a la cultura rural de la llanura pampeana, junto con una enorme cantidad de inmigrantes europeos pobres) ya no existe. Hoy en las barriadas pobres predominan otros grupos, y los lenguajes insulares se construyen de otra forma.


Lo mismo podría decirse de todo el lunfardo; de hecho, hay quienes lo sitúan en un tiempo determinado, entre 1880 y 1920, aprox. Personalmente, suscribo la idea de que el lunfardo no es el habla popular de un momento determinado, sino de lo que comenzó en ese tiempo, que es la megalópolis porteña (sin olvidar su zona de influencia). Y si bien las hablas marginales y las jergas arrabaleras actualmente “se construyen de otra forma”, creo que puede rastrearse un hilo conductor, una línea de continuidad (que rescata palabras como bondi o faso, por ejemplo).
¡Encontré lo que quería citar!


> Porque encuentro varias continuidades. La primera tiene que ver con el uso simultáneo de palabras viejas y nuevas: se las interpreta como similares, con la capacidad de referirse con una connotación parecida a una misma realidad aun cuando tengan cien años de diferencia, como si esos cien años no les impidieran formar parte de una unidad. Por su parte, las palabras nuevas, aun cuando tienen orígenes distintos y carecen de la connotación de tango y de pasado de las palabras del lunfardo consolidado, conservan otras dos características de continuidad: son voces que en su mayoría tienen su origen en los jóvenes, y, básicamente, reproducen esa connotación porteña, de barrio, de esquina, de calle, de asfalto, ya que no de adoquín.


Hay otra cita, de OScar Conde, que no encuentro, pero que va en el mismo sentido.


----------



## cacarulo

> Hay otra cita, de OScar Conde, que no encuentro, pero que va en el mismo sentido.



Encontré también esta cita, pero es bastante larga para transcribirla: está en el prólogo del diccionario lunfardo de Conde. No la hallé en internet.


----------



## Gris

aleCcowaN said:


> Cada quien se remite a su experiencia



Justamente, si estamos hablando de algo coloquial, para contestarle a algunos extranjeros interesados en saber cómo se habla en el día a día, la experiencia es un buen recurso al que remitirnos.



aleCcowaN said:


> Insisto, *hablar* al vesre está en extinción,


?? 


aleCcowaN said:


> Hoy los vesres están incorporados al habla coloquial o pertenecen a jergas de subculturas (carcelaria, policial, etc.) El marco cultural que produjo el fenómeno del vesre (criollos pobres del Río de la Plata con vínculos a la cultura rural de la llanura pampeana, junto con una enorme cantidad de inmigrantes europeos pobres) ya no existe. Hoy en las barriadas pobres predominan otros grupos, y los lenguajes insulares se construyen de otra forma.



De acuerdo, en que ya están incorporados, pero eso no significan que no existan. Probablemente como vos decís, no sea un fenómeno muy activo hoy en día en cuanto 'creación' de nuevos terminos. No lo sé.

Bueno, para aportar un poquito de experiencia personal ... (soy de Córdoba, mujer y joven en cuanto a los los datos sociológicos. 
Y uso y escucho frecuentemente: lorca, lompa, tegobi, garca, ortiba,  .... 
La gracia es que utliziaba algunos, los dos últimos por ejemplo, sin haberme parado a pensar que eran al vesre.


----------



## Dieg8s

Estoy de acuerdo con algunos compatriotas en cuanto a que hoy en día, al menos en Buenos Aires y alrededores, el uso del vesre sigue vigente, aunque se limita a algunas palabras y expresiones que pretenden dar cierto sabor informal, jocoso, "canchero" a lo expresado. Seguramente, los diccionarios de coloquialismos y lunfardismos recogen muchos más vocablos, pero quisiera compartir una pequeña lista de "vesres" más o menos vivos que he escuchado (y leído, por ejemplo en este foro) en los últimos tiempos: 

(Nota: como esto no es un diccionario, me limito a indicar las palabras de donde procede cada vesre, advirtiendo de que a menudo debe pensarse en acepciones más o menos informales o usos típicamente argentinos de algunas de ellas)

bepi <pibe
bolonqui <euf.> <quilombo 
boncha <chabón
breli <libre
breto <sobretodo
broli <libro
chabomba <bombacha
chacón <euf.> <concha [nótese la tilde]
chelibo <boliche
chele <leche
chegüisán <sángüiche [nótese la tilde]
cheronca <canchero
choborra <borracho
chochamu <muchacho(s)
chochán <chancho [nótese la tilde]
choma <macho
cofla <flaco
colimba <colima <milico
colo <loco
cotur: el cotur <el turco (Menem)
diome: en el diome <en el medio
dolape <pelado
dope <euf.> <pedo => al dope <al pedo
dorima <marido
feca <café
fercho <chofer
garca <euf.> <cagador 
garcar <euf.> <cagar
garpar <pagar
gomán: no tengo un gomán <mango [nótese la tilde]
gomía(s) <amigo(s)
gonca <euf.> <cagón
gotán <tango [nótese la tilde]
ispa (¡qué ispa!) <país 
jabru <bruja
japi <euf.> <pija
javie <vieja
jedi: el que te jedi <dije
jermu <mujer
joraca <euf.> <carajo
jovato, jovata <viejo, vieja
jovie <viejo
lleca <calle
llobaca <caballo
locu <euf.> <culo
lompa(s) <pantalón(es)
lope <pelo
lorca <calor
mionca <camión
naca <cana
naherma: la chacón de tu naherma <hermana
nami <mina
novi <vino
ñoba <baño
ñocorpi <corpiño
ofri <frío
ortiba <batidor
oroteso <tesoro
ponja <japonés
rati (?) 
rioba <barrio
rope <perro
sapa: ¿qué sapa? <¿qué pasa?
sarpado, sarpar <pasarse
sobe <beso
sogán <ganso (pene)
sope <peso
sopeti <petiso
sopi <piso
tapu <euf.> <puta
tegobi <bigote
telo <hotel 
toau <auto
torcán <cantor [nótese la tilde]
toor <orto
tomuer <muerto
topu <euf.> <puto
troesma <maestro
vesre <revés
yeca => lleca
yoruga, yorugua <uruguayo
zabeca <cabeza
zapán <panza [nótese la tilde]
zapi <piz(z)a
zapie <pieza
zarpado, zarpar => sarpado, sarpar
zodape <pedazo
zolciyonca <calzoncillo(s)
zopeti => sopeti

Saludos.


----------



## Winter

Dieg8s said:


> rati (?)


rati = cana = policía


----------



## Dieg8s

Hola Winter,

Gracias, se ve que mandé la lista sin controlar el significado (o mejor dicho laprocedencia) de rati, cuyo "derecho" es tira, palabra por lo visto lunfarda que significa policía (o cana, palabra también lunfarda, creo).

Saludos.


----------



## cacarulo

> chegüisán <sángüiche [nótese la tilde]


Una observación, que, como se ha dicho, se funda en la experiencia.
Yo diría *chegusán* << sánguche.

Por lo demás, hay algunas que no escuché-leí nunca
breli <libre
oroteso <tesoro
sopi <piso
toau <auto
torcán <cantor [nótese la tilde]

Pero, como se ha dicho, todas las palabras tiene un vesre posible (o más): el asunto es cuáles tienen una mínima difusión (que, a su vez, facilite la comprensión).
Al respecto, dice Wikipedia


> El intento de generar una nueva palabra en vesre, hecho que es casi siempre fácil de realizar, no suele ser exitoso, ya que requiere la inmediata comprensión del oyente y su difusión y aceptación en un círculo más extenso; la difusión y aceptación suele estar dada muchas veces por la sonoridad del neologismo en vesre, la recordabilidad (por su pronunciación) del neologismo e incluso el efecto humorístico que la sonoridad del neologismo posea.


 
Agrego otra, que tiene dos vesres sin saber yo cuál es el mayoritario: muñeco >> comuñe y coñemu. 
Y uno más: toga << gato.
Y añado la sospecha de que algunos fueron creados por exigencias de la rima...


----------



## diegoitalo

*B*ueno, yo posteé este tema hace más de dos años, viviendo en italia, aunque  nunca dejé de volver a argentina muy frecuentemente. 
*R*espondo hoy para dejar escrito mi desacuerdo con el compatriota de buenos aires que, mucho mejor informado y leído sobre el tema que yo, opinó en noviembre pasado que ya no se usa el "vesre".
*V*í muchas respuestas con las que coincido y agrego que en rosario sí se usa, para darle color o humor a la frase, hablando con amigos y nunca con turistas, que si ya se les hace difícil entender castellano uno terminaría ofendiéndolos hablando con una juerga...


----------



## aleCcowaN

Me pregunto qué vesre habré usado para que no entendieran la diferencia entre "hablar al vesre" y "usar palabras que son vesres". Por supuesto, hoy día *no se habla al vesre*. Todos los que han opinado aquí saben a la perfección que nadie aparece diciendo "laho, moco te va tebepe"; que en los raros casos que alguien pueda hacerlo brevemente, el interlocutor vacila hasta darse cuenta de qué se trata. Creo que sería más común (y más rápido) que entendieran el jeringozo (un juego infantil): "hopolapa, copomopo tepe vapa pepebepetepe".

Tampoco sé qué parte no entendieron de "el vesre es un fenómeno antiguo, quizá fosilizado (no se crean vesres nuevos)" ¿cuál es el vesre de coca? ¿de computadora? ¿de mouse? ¿de celular? ¿de Internet? ¿de jean? ¿de 4x4? ¿de marihuana? ¿de footing? ¿de bisexual? ¿de "_pásia-perros_"? ¿de fotocopia? ¿Cuál es la lista de palabras que respondan a la cultura contemporánea, incorporadas en los últimos 60 años al habla, de todos los días, que tengan vesre? La respuesta es tan "conjunto vacío" que han llegado a responder "colimba" como vesre diciendo que es "milico" (militar), cuando colimba era "soldado conscripto", o sea, el que lo era como parte del servicio militar obligatorio, algo que no existe desde hace 16 años y cuyo origen es el apócope de "*co*rre, *lim*pia y *ba*rre". Así de rápido las cosas se desfiguran, se erosionan y se olvidan.

Creo que leyendo todo el hilo se encontrarán ¿cuántos? ¿30? ¿40? ¿50 vesres que puedan tener cierta entidad en el habla como tales? Si hiciéramos un esfuerzo colectivo encontraríamos ¿cuántos? ¿otros tantos? ¿el doble? ¿Cuántos son en total los que están en uso esporádico? Quizá sean 100. Hace 80 años ¿serían 100? Con seguridad muchos más, algunos ya irreconocibles porque contenían un rotacismo del cual se ha desembarazado el habla popular.

Insisto que hoy en día hay algunas palabras coloquiales que son vesres y que el matizar el habla con vesres continuamente es un montaje. El que quiera convencer a otro de que en la Argentina se habla al vesre (no que se usan vesres) está queriendo convencerlos de que el volapük compite mano a mano con el inglés.


----------



## diegoitalo

Una foto que ejemplifica el uso en Mar del Plata.
Saludos.
Ver siguiente post.


----------



## diegoitalo

Una foto que vale de ejemplo:
http://www.carteleonline.com/images_nuevas/13829.jpg


----------



## gustavo_arg_g

iwi said:


> Estoy buscando a los argentinos que podrian aydarme con palabras del vesre en esta frase:
> 
> .... se calzaba el *breto *azul bien *cheronca *y *breli*....
> 
> Yo lo traduje asi:
> .... se calzaba el *sobre *(o sobretodo?) azul bien *canchero *y *libre*....


 
 SOy Argentino!!. OK. Se calzaba el breto azul, significa que era policía.
Hablar al revés era una  maña de los presos de hace un siglo atrás, y la gracia era hablarlo a una velocidad tal que los policías no entendieran de qué hablaban. Así nació también parte del lunfardo, por eso muchas palabras son referidas a la cana (policía). 

Hoy se sigue usando como una forma relajada de hablar, entre amigos, porque es muy gracioso, pero no se lo hace a la velocidad que lo hacían los presos. Cuando mezclaban el hablar al revés con el lunfardo decían cosas como: pintó la naca. Que significa, llegó la policía, sin que el agente supiera de qué estaba hablando.

 Es una paradoja, que hoy haya llegado este lenguaje a una discusión de orden académico.  Gustavo.-


----------



## rauljms

Aquí en Perú se usa mucho telo(hotel), ñoba, fercho, choborra, lleca. 
Una vez vi un relato argentido de fútbol, donde un perro invade la cancha y el comentarista dijo "Uy no!, se metió el rope", me dio risa porque pense que era el único que decía así.


----------



## juandelsur

iwi said:


> Bien, y que significa aqui? No entiendo la frase


Hola.
Es bueno acotar que el chamuyo al vesre tiene su origen, como ya lo señalaron, en los bajos fondos de malandras y *rochos*. Respondió a la necesidad de crear un lenguaje que fuera incomprensible para la policía. Muchas de las palabras que se usaban habitualmente venían ya del lunfardo, que es anterior. La cuna de esta peculiar forma de hablar está en los barrios próximos al Río de la Plata y el Riachuelo. La actual Zona Sur de la Ciudad De Buenos Aires y sus aledaños. 
Conviene decir que es casi imposible descifrar el mensaje de alguien que domine el arte del chamuyo al vesre. 
Algunos ejemplos:
Abanico=Policía= Cobani.
Vento grosso= Mucho dinero= Toven sogró
Tordo=Doctor
Chorro=Ladrón=Rocho


Un saludo bien debute para todos.


----------



## Calambur

juandelsur said:


> Conviene decir que es casi imposible descifrar el mensaje de alguien que domine el arte del chamuyo al vesre.


 Dicen que Jacinto Benavente le preguntó a Gardel si el lunfardo era el lenguaje habitual en la ciudad, y que éste le habría respondido: _Mire don Jacinto, en el trocén no tanto, pero en los riobas hay cada orre que chamuya al vesre que no lo embroca ni Mandrake.

_Y yo, una europea nacida accidentalmente en la Argentina, radicada en la ciudad de Buenos Aires -o sea, porteña- y amante de la lengua castellana, afirmo que el _vesre _se sigue usando por aquí. A mí me encanta, lo mismo que el lunfardo, y utilizo ambas formas cada vez que calzan bien -obviamente, no en conversaciones formales, que hay que saber ubicarse, ¡faltaba más!-.


----------



## juandelsur

Muy buena síntesis Calambur. Pero parece que en esa entrevista el que dio cátedra fue Don Jacinto.
 Espero te haya gustado la milonga del troesma Rivero.
Saludos


----------



## duvija

Por si no se dieron cuenta, una curiosidad del 'vesre' (que nunca fue considerado oficialmente dialecto - sí, se discutió este tema en la literatura lingüística - por no tener suficiente vocabulario, ni - fundamentalmente - tener una sintaxis diferente a la del español) es que las palabras que al darlas vuelta terminan en -n, se vuelven agudas, independientemente del acento original.


----------



## Martoo

rauljms said:


> Aquí en Perú se usa mucho *telo *(hotel)



Si preguntas así en Argentina por la ubicación de un hotel, te van a responder por la ubicación de un *albergue transitorio*.


----------



## duvija

Martoo said:


> Si preguntas así en Argentina por la ubicación de un hotel, te van a responder por la ubicación de un *albergue transitorio*.




Claro, en mi época, con un grupo de amigos, nos íbamos a un lugar frente a un 'telo' a gritar 'Vivan los novios' cuando veíamos entrar o salir a alguien...


----------



## juandelsur

Es oportuno el apunte de duvija. Además de algo que se mencionó en otro post superficialmente. La palabras al "darse vuelta" conservan su acentuación original, salvo en el caso señalado.
Saludos


----------



## Martoo

duvija said:


> Claro, en mi época, con un grupo de amigos, nos íbamos a un lugar frente a un 'telo' a gritar 'Vivan los novios' cuando veíamos entrar o salir a alguien...



 Cómo cambió todo hoy en día.


----------



## 200mm

juandelsur said:


> Muy buena síntesis Calambur. Pero parece que en esa entrevista el que dio cátedra fue Don Jacinto.
> Espero te haya gustado la milonga del troesma Rivero.
> Saludos




Bueno ... a mi si me gustó... se me puso la piel de gallina


----------



## 200mm

Me leí el thread de pe a pá ... gracias a todos. Ya no vivo en Buenos Aires y me resisto a creer que el vesre esta caduco. Las nuevas generaciones no usan palabras siquiera?
Alguien recomienda alguna bibliografía de vesre? Sobretodo de letras de tango que usen vesre ...


----------



## Martoo

200mm said:


> Me leí el thread de pe a pá ... gracias a todos. Ya no vivo en Buenos Aires y me resisto a creer que el vesre esta caduco. Las nuevas generaciones no usan palabras siquiera?
> Alguien recomienda alguna bibliografía de vesre? Sobretodo de letras de tango que usen vesre ...



_Me cuesta llamarlo vesre al lunfardo y aunque sean distintos para mí es todo lunfardo y vesre no significa nada (excepto claro, revés al revés __)
_ 
No, no creo que las nuevas generaciones lo hablen porque conozco a muchos adolescentes o preadolescentes y desconocen la mayoría de las palabras; sí se habla una nueva jerga como siempre, pero por lo general ésta no incorpora palabras en lunfardo, se ve influenciada por otras cosas claro. Muchas de ellas tienen que ver con la tecnología y la globalización.

Mi generación (la del '90) habla una mezcla de lo moderno, lo propio y de lo que hablan nuestros viejos.

Saludos.


----------



## Alanfelix

Mi Abuelo es de un pueblo de Guadalajara (Castilla-La Mancha, España). La principal actividad económica allí era la trata de ganado, y hablaban vesre cuando no querían que algún cliente se enterara de qué decían. Los más mayores lo siguen utilizando ocasionalmente. Muchas veces lo han empleado para hacerme trampas jugando a las cartas.


----------



## 6969Fer

En Uruguay se usa bastante el vesre como parte del lunfardo, lo cual recogen en abundancia las letras del tango. Como se sabe, el tango nace en el bajo mundo para luego difundirse entre las clases aristocráticas. En ese mundo al borde de la ley, la generación de un lenguaje interno se imponía para dificultar que se comprendieran desde afuera mensajes que pudieran vincularse a actividades delictivas.


----------



## Señor K

Mer perdonarán si esta duda debiera ir en otro hilo, pero es tan corta la respuesta -supongo- que no creo que amerite tal categoría.

Es simple: se pronuncia "vesrre" (con sonido de doble r), ¿cierto? Entonces, ¿por qué se llama "vesre"? A lo que voy es que nadie lo pronuncia con una "r" débil y, que yo sepa, no hay impedimento para la conjunción "s-rr" en español (mi más cercano antecedente es el apellido Musrri, que goza de buena salud).

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Señor K said:


> Es simple: se pronuncia "vesrre" (con sonido de doble r), ¿cierto? Entonces, ¿por qué se llama "vesre"? A lo que voy es que nadie lo pronuncia con una "r" débil y, que yo sepa, no hay impedimento para la conjunción "s-rr" en español (mi más cercano antecedente es el apellido Musrri, que goza de buena salud).


Hola, *Señor K*.
¿Has desayunado bien, hoy?
Perdoná, pero pienso que algo ha de haberte caído mal; y si así no fuera, la que anda mal soy.

Te pregunto:
¿Cómo escribís y cómo pronunciás *Israel*?... por decir un nombre archiconocido.

No obstante, con los apellidos no me meto, ya que cualquier forma de escritura es válida, si damos por bueno lo que dicen "los papeles".
Y con los nombres de personas tampoco me meto. Tengo un amigo que siempre firma "Nestor", y en cierta ocasión no pude con mi genio y le dije que le pusiera el acento en la E. Me mostró su documento de identidad... Dice "Nestor".

Saludos._


----------



## Señor K

Ah, bueno, si es por lo último que comentas, Calambur, te contaré que -siendo corrector- alguien me dijo que en su tarjeta de visita quería que su nombre fuera como "Alvaro", a pesar de mis múltiples quejas. 

A lo otro, anotado, pero... ¿habrá alguien que me critique si le digo que yo leo es "vesre" (totalmente pronunciable) y no "vesrre"? (así como con Israel, para el caso. Si costumbre implica ley, pues que sea, pero díganme que es así por lo menos  ).

A lo que voy -un poco para hacer entender mi punto de vista- es que el vesre nació en un país hispanohablante, mientras que Israel -hasta donde sé (o mejor dicho supongo)- es una palabra que no nació acá, sino que debe haberse imitado del inglés. Entonces, en el caso que nos ocupa, no había inconveniente en escribirlo tal como suena. Si me dices que está establecido que la combinación "s-r" suena en español como una doble "rr", entonces me retiro a mi rincón.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Señor K said:


> Si me dices que está establecido que la combinación "s-r" suena en español como una doble "rr", entonces me retiro a mi rincón.


Hola.

Así es, ni más ni menos; como con el grupo "lr" (_alrededor_) o "nr" (_Enrique_), en los que también el sonido es el de "rr".

Saludos


----------



## Jonno

El que se pueda pronunciar ere o erre no implica nada. Es como con los grupos consonánticos mb o mp, que no implica que nb y np sean impronunciables (en mi otro idioma decimos "enpresa", por ejemplo)... pero en español no existen.


----------



## Señor K

Jonno said:


> El que se pueda pronunciar ere o erre no implica nada. Es como con los grupos consonánticos mb o mp, que no implica que nb y np sean impronunciables (en mi otro idioma decimos "enpresa", por ejemplo)... *pero en español no existen*.



¡Excelente! Eso quería saber, Jonno, gracias. Entonces, en español no existe la combinación "s-rr". Es que -como mencioné antes- el apellido ese me llevó a pensar que sí existía...


----------



## Peón

Señor K said:


> Si me dices que está establecido que la combinación "s-r" suena en español como una doble "rr", entonces me retiro a mi rincón.




No sé si soy yo el que anda perdido por estos andurriales o si se perdieron otros, pero ahí voy:

1) "*Israel*", que yo sepa, en la Argentina y como norma, se pronuncia como "*andurrial*" y como "*rioplatense*". Los rioplatenses, principalmente los porteños,  pronuncian _tanto las eres como las erres_ en forma vibrante (trata de imitar la "rrrrrr..." de un motor y te saldrá), algo casi imposible para gran parte de los provincianos (salvo que contrates una buena fonoaudióloga y luego de años de práctica, como hicieron algunos amigos míos). Los provincianos pronunciamos_ tanto las eres como la erres_, arrastradas, sin vibración.

Que yo sepa, no se distiguen ambos sonidos, salvo "era", ahora que lo pienso...

Los que pronuncian "Is--ra-el" pronunciando esa ere en una forma particular, parecida a si dijeras _"_era-él_"_ (_e-ra-él)_ (pronunciación que suena absolutamente artificial, creo que a todo oído castellano)  son principalmente los judíos ortodoxos (colectividad de gran importancia en esta ciudad) y círculos cercanos, cuando mencionan la Tierra Santa. (No sé si se trata de algo natural o forzado o si pretende acercarse a alguna pronunciación en idioma hebreo).

Por eso no entiendo eso de diferenciar ere de erre.

2) Con "revés" y con "vesre", pasa lo mismo, nadie dice "vesre" como "ve-ré"

3) En cuanto a la forma de escribirlo (con ere o con erre), supongo que no hay reglas porque se trata de un neologismo que trata de respetar la forma de hablar cambiando las sílabas propia de los porteños y que se hizo argentina.

Reitero, no sé si ando perdido o es lo que preguntás.

Saludos


----------



## duvija

Regla general del español (nos guste o no). La 'r' se pronuncia [rr] después de "s, n, l" (que son las 4 consonantes admitidas como final de sílaba en nuestro idioma. Por favor, no me digan que hay p, b, d,  etc porque esas son poco frecuentes y en muchas regiones desaparecen o cambian. Se escriben, claro, pero eso es escritura y no idioma real - Madriz, setiembre, otubre, etc). Con cuidado, podemos pronunciarlas, pero mucha gente no.

En hebreo, Israel es [israel] con r suave. Lo dicen así todos y no solamente los ortodoxos. Cuando hablamos en español, usamos las 'reglas automáticas' del español y enchufamos una rr. Ni nos damos cuenta. Los ortodoxos en Buenos Aires lo pronuncian en hebreo, cosa normal, como si escucháramos a un estadounidense (ugh) decir 'niu iork' y no Nueva York. 

Hay curiosidades sobre la rr inicial de sílaba después de s/n/l, porque todo  lo que la precede suele ser una ex-preposición o un nombre propio. (Ojo, escribo 'rr' pero se escribe con una sola:
(Isrrael, desrre... /,  Enrrique, enrramada /, alrrededor...etc). Algún análisis la da como ex inicial de palabra (que sí suena rr antes de cualquier vocal) y es un remanente histórico. (Hay otras explicaciones pero los voy a librar de leerlas. Agradezcan).


----------



## Janis Joplin

Señor K said:


> Mer perdonarán si esta duda debiera ir en otro hilo, pero es tan corta la respuesta -supongo- que no creo que amerite tal categoría.
> 
> Es simple: se pronuncia "vesrre" (con sonido de doble r), ¿cierto? Entonces, ¿por qué se llama "vesre"? A lo que voy es que nadie lo pronuncia con una "r" débil y, que yo sepa, no hay impedimento para la conjunción "s-rr" en español (mi más cercano antecedente es el apellido Musrri, que goza de buena salud).
> 
> Saludos.



No soy argentina pero sé que vesre deriva de revés (rrevés).  A mi no me extraña para nada que se pronuncie pues rresve.


----------



## Calambur

Janis Joplin said:


> A mi no me extraña para nada que se pronuncie pues *rresve*.


Pero no es así, Janis. No se pronuncia [res-ve].
Tenés que cambiar de orden las dos sílabas "enteritas": re-vés > ves-re.

Saludos._


----------



## Janis Joplin

Sí tienes razón, fue mi error, quise escribir vesre e implicar que se pronunciaba vesrre.  Escribí más rápido de lo que pensé. Que oso.
De cualquier manera mi punto es que si en la palabra original la sílaba re suena como rre, no me parece raro que al convertirse siga sonando rre.


----------



## duvija

Janis Joplin said:


> Sí tienes razón, fue mi error, quise escribir vesre e implicar que se pronunciaba vesrre.  Escribí más rápido de lo que pensé. Que oso.
> De cualquier manera mi punto es que si en la palabra original la sílaba re suena como rre, no me parece raro que al convertirse siga sonando rre.



Creeme. Es automático, como todos los procesos fonológicos (no los fonéticos, sino los fonológicos). Es parte de nuestro sistema del español.


----------



## Peón

Siendo un ignorante en cuestiones de fonética,  fonología y similares, siempre es un placer leer las explicaciones de nuestra "esperta" Duvija. (No digo "experta" porque después aparece la doña diciendo que eso no es pronunciación real y esas cosas....).
Saludos


----------



## duvija

Peón said:


> Siendo un ignorante en cuestiones de fonética,  fonología y similares, siempre es un placer leer las explicaciones de nuestra "esperta" Duvija. (No digo "experta" porque después aparece la doña diciendo que eso no es pronunciación real y esas cosas....).
> Saludos



[ehperta] pa' mi.


----------



## Señor K

duvija said:


> Regla general del español (nos guste o no). La 'r' se pronuncia [rr] después de "s, n, l" (que son las 4 consonantes admitidas como final de sílaba en nuestro idioma.



Gracias, duvija, era todo lo que quería saber para salir bien de la duda.



Janis Joplin said:


> No soy argentina pero sé que vesre deriva de revés (rrevés).  A mi no me extraña para nada que se pronuncie pues rresve.



No te preocupes, Janis, si entendía ese origen. Por lo mismo, me extrañaba que no se hubiera escrito "vesrre", precisamente para honrar la pronunciación. Pero con la explicación de la ehperta duvija, más claro echarle agua.


----------



## RIU

Por lo que he visto, en una frase solo suele cambiarse una palabra, máximo dos, y casi siempre sustantivos; ¿es cierto?



duvija said:


> (Hay otras explicaciones pero los voy a librar de leerlas. Agradezcan).



Me encanta...


----------



## Peón

No se si habrá reglas para el vesre. Creo que la cosa se arma según las exigencias de la lengua castellana y el tipo de palabra. Vesre, yobaco por caballo, grone por negro, ortiba (dortiba) por batidor  (delator), las yecas del rioba por las calles del barrio, y así...

Es fácil. Aquí va un ejemplo:  

*De un rante langa, la gola*
*jotraba un gotán robreca*
*cheno sin luna, en el feca*

*han quedado cuatro piolas.*
*El rioba oscuro, la yeca*
*milongueando las farolas.*

*Un dacur con paso lento*
*zatropie su davi inmunda,*
*la cabrón se hace penumbra,*
*se pierde en el yotivenco.*

*Chifla el ragú, cruel el viento*
*tacomple la menesunda,*
*que tadespier la iracundia*
*de los que mueren sin tiempo*


----------



## Calambur

*Oh, my dog!* Qué bicho tan malo.
(Mirá que si se mueren todos, nos quedamos sin foro.)


----------



## Peón

Calambur said:


> *Oh, my dog!* Qué bicho tan malo.
> (Mirá que si se mueren todos, nos quedamos sin foro.)



¿El dog sería el rrope?


----------



## oa2169

Peón said:


> ¿El dog sería el rrope?



No, "dog" sería "god" (dios en inglés).


----------



## duvija

...y como ya dije una vez (y alguna gente todavía me lo recuerda), "Andate a la chacón de tu naherma"
(Tilde en la o de chacón, para mantener la acentuación original, claro...)


----------



## Peón

duvija said:


> ...y como ya dije una vez (y alguna gente todavía me lo recuerda), "Andate a la chacón de tu naherma"
> (Tilde en la o de chacón, para mantener la acentuación original, claro...)


.

Esa "chacón" con acento en la o demuestra tu apego a las normas, tu ortodoxia, en fin, tu purismo extremo....


----------



## RIU

Peón said:


> *De un rante langa, la gola*
> *jotraba un gotán robreca*
> *cheno sin luna, en el feca*
> 
> *han quedado cuatro piolas.*
> *El rioba oscuro, la yeca*
> *milongueando las farolas.*
> 
> *Un dacur con paso lento*
> *zatropie su davi inmunda,*
> *la cabrón se hace penumbra,*
> *se pierde en el yotivenco.*
> 
> *Chifla el ragú, cruel el viento*
> *tacomple la menesunda,*
> *que tadespier la iracundia*
> *de los que mueren sin tiempo*



Dimito. No paso del primer verso.


----------



## Calambur

duvija said:


> naherma


Y esta es otra de las particularidades del _vesre_: no siempre se invierte el orden de todas las síbalas.
En este caso* herma-na > na-herma*.

La dejo picando, para que pongan otros ejemplos.


P.S. Sería interesante (al menos para mí) que *la Duvija* nos diera la explicación "técnica" del mecanismo automático que hace uno "sepa" (intuitivamente) qué sílabas debe cambiar de orden y cuáles no.

En algún comentario de este hilo (creo - o quizá del hilo que hizo que resucitara éste), alguien trató de invertir "dislexia" y no le _quedó_  ("xialedis" no funciona).


----------



## Lexinauta

RIU said:


> Dimito. No paso del primer verso.


No te sientas mal, no todos los términos al vesre son de uso corriente. De hecho, algunos los veo por primera vez en mi vida. 
Pero, ¡qué le vamos a hacer...! Como decimos aquí, _no son pa' todos las botas de potro..._ 

De un rante langa (galán), la gola
jotraba (trabaja) un gotán (tango ) robreca (cabrero)
cheno (noche) sin luna, en el feca (feca)
han quedado cuatro piolas.
El rioba (barrio) oscuro, la yeca (calle)
milongueando las farolas.

Un dacur (curda) con paso lento
zatropie (tropieza) su davi (vida) inmunda,
la cabrón (cabrón*) se hace penumbra,
se pierde en el yotivenco (conventillo).

Chifla el ragú, cruel el viento
tacomple (completa) la menesunda,
que tadespier (despierta) la iracundia
de los que mueren sin tiempo.


P.D.: En su momento omití poner en orden esta palabra: debe leerse '*bronca*'.


----------



## Peón

De acuerdo con Lexi.


----------



## duvija

No tiene reglas fijas, pero el criterio es que lo que sale tiene que tener sílabas aceptables en español - por eso con 'dislexia' no funciona porque la x inicial no es nativa del español. 

Hay ilustres discusiones sobre si se puede considerar 'dialecto' o incluso 'idioma' pero en general se dice que no porque el campo semántico es más bien escueto. Lo mismo que con el cocoliche.


----------



## Calambur

No hay reglas fijas, eso está clarísimo, pero, si me apuran, *'dislexia'* yo la daría vuelta como [*ksiadisle*] o [*siadisle*] y así, creo, podría llegar a entenderse (en cambio "xialedis" no tiene por donde tomarse).


----------



## duvija

Calambur said:


> No hay reglas fijas, eso está clarísimo, pero, si me apuran, *'dislexia'* yo la daría vuelta como [*ksiadisle*] o [*siadisle*] y así, creo, podría llegar a entenderse (en cambio "xialedis" no tiene por donde tomarse).



Sospecho que 'dislexia' no funcionaría porque no pertenece exactamente al vocabulario normal de un rioba o la yeca (¿vieron como cambia la 'll' por una 'y'? no entiendo por qué. Como que la 'ye' es más de tugurio que la 'll')


----------



## Jonno

El problema para un "no nativo" del vesre no es entender palabras que sabemos que es vesre, sino que también hay palabras que no entendemos en español 

Es decir, de esos versos se entiende bien langa, gotán, rioba, yeca, etc... pero me he puesto a "traducir" y me he dicho "¿qué diablos será terán, y qué pinta un lago aquí?"


----------



## RIU

Jonno said:


> El problema para un "no nativo" del vesre no es entender palabras que sabemos que es vesre, sino que también hay palabras que no entendemos en español



Ah... soy un hombre nuevo. Gracias.


----------



## Agró

Y, llegados a este punto (85 comentarios) todo esto ¿para qué sirve?


----------



## Jonno

Básicamente: para que el resto no se entere.


----------



## soplamocos

¿Cómo que para que sirve?! Añade matices, como con cualquier sinónimo, aunque aquí ya pasamos de la simple palabra al registro (no sé si es adecuado decirle registro al _al vesre_). No es lo mismo decir _un_ _borracho _que _un_ _choborra, _el _choborra _es mucho mas simpático_. _

My dog! , me entró la duda ¿_Choborra o chorroba_?


----------



## RIU

Agró said:


> Y, llegados a este punto (85 comentarios) todo esto ¿para qué sirve?



Por una vez que estamos on topic...



soplamocos said:


> me entró la duda ¿_Choborra o chorroba_



Espero sea _choborra_, porque lo otro suena a _chorra_.


----------



## cacarulo

¡Choborra!, por supuesto.


----------



## Peón

Jonno said:


> Básicamente: para que el resto no se entere.



Hombre... algo de eso hay pero no es para tanto... Después de todo, no se trata más que de simples juegos de palabras. Con un poquito de buena voluntad y empatía se entiende. ¿Acaso no están los que estudian persa para enterarse de lo que dice la poesía sufí?

No es tan difícil desentrañar que chacón es concha (vagina), rioba es barrio o langa es galán. Es cierto que hay escuelas enfrentadas e irreconciliables  (chaborra y choborra, son un ejemplo de ello), pero son sectas de puristas y refinados a las que pertenecen *soplacomocos* y *cacarulo*, alejadas del común.

En fin, no hay que se tan negado para los idiomas....


----------



## Calambur

soplamocos said:


> My dog! , me entró la duda ¿_Choborra o chorroba_?





cacarulo said:


> ¡Choborra!, por supuesto.


 Eso.



Peón said:


> ...sectas de puristas y refinados, a las que pertenecen *soplacomocos* y *cacarulo*,...


...y yo.


----------



## Peón

Calambur said:


> ...y yo.



Otra enrolada en la secta de los casticistas...


----------



## Calambur

Peón said:


> Es cierto que hay escuelas enfrentadas e irreconciliables (chaborra y choborra, son un ejemplo de ello),


Claro que sí, ch*a*borra y ch*o*borra siempre estaremos peleando, no vaya a ser que traten de piantarse con nuestro novi.


----------



## duvija

Calambur said:


> Claro que sí, ch*a*borra y ch*o*borra siempre estaremos peleando, no vaya a ser que traten de piantarse con nuestro novi.



No te preocupes. El rope te va a defender.


----------



## Peón

Calambur said:


> Claro que sí, ch*a*borra y ch*o*borra siempre estaremos peleando, no vaya a ser que traten de piantarse con nuestro novi.



Cierto. Hoy uno no sabe si el que te jedi sale con la nami o con el mino.


----------



## Peón

Jonno said:


> El problema para un "no nativo" del vesre no es entender palabras que sabemos que es vesre, sino que también hay palabras que no entendemos en español
> 
> Es decir, de esos versos se entiende bien langa, gotán, rioba, yeca, etc... pero me he puesto a "traducir" y me he dicho "¿qué diablos será terán, y qué pinta un lago aquí?"



Esas palabras no son del vesre sino del lunfa, estimado *Jonno.*

"Rante" no significa "terán", sino *atorrante/vago/sinvergüenza*; "gola" no es "lago", sino *voz* (recordá el gotán: "cuando la gola se va..."); "piolas" = *pícaros*, en este caso *cumpas/compadres*"; "chifla el ragú"=  *llama/silba el hambre*; menesunda = *lío/caos/confusión*.

*"Cabrón" en vesre es *bronca*.


----------



## Calambur

Peón said:


> *Cabrón" en vesre es *bronca*.


Eso.
Se ve la laucha lectora (#79), al "traducir", se confundió.


----------



## duvija

Uh, me olvidé de comentar después de la literaria traducción de lexinauta que se ve que es más fácil usar al vesre con el lunfardo que con el español tradicional. Por eso se discute si es dialecto o no (tienen que ver lo divertidas que son esas discusiones). Se supone que la policía no podría entenderlo, cosa absurda, porque la policía proviene de las mismas clases sociales con las que asociamos al lunfa. Y no, 'lunfardo' nunca se dice 'al vesre'. Se acorta, nomás. (¿Cierto, Cal?)


----------



## Calambur

duvija said:


> 'lunfardo' nunca se dice 'al vesre'. Se acorta, nomás. (¿Cierto, Cal?)


¡Eso!, a lo sumo, *lunfa*.

Y claro que el _vesre_ se mezcla perfecto con el lunfardo. No podría ser de otra manera: son claves de _rantes_.
Pero por desgracia ya son demasiado conocidas (incluso por _los ratis_ -o sea _los tiras_, la cana-).

Me imagino las discusiones, pero, no..., más que quisiera yo, pero el _lunfa_ no es dialecto, y el _vesre_ tampoco.
Ambas jergas usan palabras especiales, pero se apoyan en la estructura del castellano. Es imposible hablar todo al vesre o todo en lunfardo.


----------



## Peón

Calambur said:


> Ambas jergas usan palabras especiales, pero se apoyan en la estructura del castellano. Es imposible hablar todo al vesre o todo en lunfardo.



Así es.
Como ejemplo de lo dicho por la *Duvi* y la *Calam*, aquí  va un hermoso gotán de 1926, insuperablemente cantado por Luisito Cardei (perdón, _Troesma*_), que nos dejó hace algunos años  y ahora está de gira*, como dicen los _chochamus* _y los_ gomías*:_

_Recordaba aquellas horas de garufa
Cuando minga de laburo se pasaba,
Meta punguia, al codillo escolaseaba
Y en los burros se ligaba un metejón;
Cuando no era tan junao por los tiras,
La lanceaba sin temer el manyamiento,
Una mina le solfeaba todo el vento
Y jugó con su pasión.

Era un mosaico diquero
Que yugaba de quemera,
Hija de una curandera,
Mechera de profesión;
Pero vivía engrupida
De un cafiolo vidalita
Y le pasaba la guita
Que le sacaba al matón._

Para los no natives:
*troesma = maestro (me refiero al Mudo, al Morocho del Abasto, al Zorzal Criollo).
*estar de gira: estar en el Cielo, con Dios.
*chochamus: muchachos.
*gomías: amigos

PS. Corregido "tener" por "temer". Gracias *Calam*


----------



## Calambur

Peón said:


> *chochamus: muchachos.
> *gomías: amigos


Otra particularidad del _vesre_: la formación del plural.

_muchachos_ debería dar _cho*s*chamu_, y _amigos_ debería dar _go*s*mía_, pero no. La marca de plural va al final: *chochamus / gomías*.


----------



## Peón

Calambur said:


> Otra particularidad del _vesre_: la formación del plural.
> 
> _muchachos_ debería dar _cho*s*chamu_, y _amigos_ debería dar _go*s*mía_, pero no. La marca de plural va al final: *chochamus / gomías*.



Y ni hablar de pasar esas palabras al femenino.

Aunque ya aparecerán los puristos y las puristas....


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En vista que la pregunta, objeto de esta discusión, ya ha sido más que respondida, procedemos a cerrar este hilo, no sin antes agradecer a todos por sus valiosos aportes.


Gracias por su comprensión.


*Ayutuxtepeque*
*Moderador*


----------

